# Any sugestions



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

I am fairly new to yote hunting. I have the foxpro firstorm and will be going afield in the morning. Any idea on call sounds to start with. I was thinking of something in the line of rabbit in distress.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think that is a great idea. If you are also targeting fox I wouldn't use any coyote vocalizations until the very end of your set because that will send a fox running like hell. If the area you are hunting has had pressure from other hunters calling coyotes, I would maybe consider starting off with a bird distress, or maybe something else that is not so common. 
On another note, let me know how you like that Firestorm. I am considering getting one and would like to hear your opinion of it. Does it get pretty loud? How far away is the remote effective to?


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

The county i live in see very little if any pressure. I have been several times with the firestorm but hav't killed yet. The fire storm is an awesome call with plenty of volume. This lil machine is super light, the distance i put it from me is about 20yrds. Can't imagine a yote packing 400.00 off. It has what they call foxbang. This is an awesome thing to have. You set a certain sound you want to start playing after you shoot your first shot. Vibraton off the gun does this, you have two presets to program your sound. And the adding new sounds is simple. Foxpro even has some free sounds to download on the unit. Order the firestorm from foxpro and you get to pick 50 sounds you choose. If you order someplace else you get a bunch of sounds you will not use. Battery life is 4 or 6 aa rechargable. you have the option of buying another speaker to make it louder but mine is plenty loud enough.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

So battery life is 4-6 hours you're saying? have you put it past 20 yards and it wouldn't work?


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

never tried but i will in the morning before i hit the woods.no it uses 4 or 6 aa batteries cann't remember. I let mine run in the house for several hours and it still stayed up. Batteries are your choice to use but foxpro batteries let you charge them in the unit. niclkel hydride batteries are recommended. I think you will really like it. The CS-24 they say is also a great caller for around 99.99 more. but i like the weight and size of the firestorm. It will fit in a small back pack and weighs about 2lbs. I will try farther distance for you in the morning.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool let me know what happens. Hope you kill a couple dogs tomorrow!


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea me too. Hey you know anything about reloading/


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No I'm sorry I don't know much about it. I shoot factory ammo. There are guys on here that I am sure know quite a bit about it though. What kind of gun do you shoot?


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

I shoot a remington 700 in 243 and my son has a stevens model 200 in 223


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What are you wondering about reloading? If you have specific questions start a new thread and I'm sure you'll get some good info out of these guys.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

I ordered a kit and was just wondering how good it is. My avatar is my hunting equip.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What kit did you end up getting?


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Lee challenger breech lock single stage. Added a few things like dies, trickler, caliper. My son wants to start shooting alot so needed to reload.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site silver yote sniper, their's firearm, reloading and many other topic's and all pretty much have their own forum, good luck on your hunt!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site hope you and your son enjoy hunting and goodluck


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome silver yote sniper, Have fun on your hunt, take pics.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That Lee challenger will do you fine.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site silver yote sniper. I think that if your area doesn't have much pressure that rabbit-in-distress should work for you good luck to you and your son on your hunts.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Remember to start your volume out LOW!!! This is a problem some hunters make, me included. I catch myself at different stands sometime getting the volume to load. Start low. A little, can sometimes mean alot


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. As for reloading i don't know why but I thought we were pm'ing each other sorry about that. I belong to another forum and let me tell ya both sites are very helpful. Been on this one about all day lol.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry about that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT sys.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks are you like an admin on here?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No, like the other pro staff members, I am a moderator. We are the little worker bees for the admin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bees?? I thought we were worker ants.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bugs is bugs.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bugs...you got bugs ? Sounds like a personal problem to me.

I got raid !

Hey where ya been ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Building fence.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fences huh...repairing ? Or putting up new pastures ?

You sound more like a busy beaver.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Tore out and am now building 9/10 ths of a mile of new fence and installing new pasture gates for a local rancher. Busier than a one legged tap dancer.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Tore out and am now building 9/10 ths of a mile of new fence and installing new pasture gates for a local rancher. Busier than a one legged tap dancer.


Good grief man, it never ends. I promise one of these days before too long I'm gonna make a trip down and help you get ahead. And even if you don't get ahead you'll get half caught up. I mean that. Plus I've had a hankering for pork lately.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy smokes ebbs, what in the world are doing up at 1:30? I have hired 3 guys and have started fencing for other people as a sideline business now. I figured if I was going to do it all the time, I might as well try to make some money at it. Thanks for the offer to be paid in pig.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hahaha, don't be fooled. It was 12:30 my time. Which, I guess doesn't sound too great either way. From being sick so bad the past 10 days I've spent my fair share of time indoors and I'm getting stircrazy. So when bedtime rolls around I'm not really ready for bed. I hit the new reloading setup for a while, then with eyes still wide awake decided to catch up on PT. Seems like the site is growing in strides so much now it's hard to keep up on all the new threads.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope you feel better.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------

